# Xorg : problemi con mouse e tastiera

## Gothral

Premetto di aver già letto le guide ed il materiale inerente, tuttavia non riesco a risolvere la situazione.

Dunque, dopo un bel po' di ricerca son finalmente riuscito ad installare i driver per la mia ati radeon 9200, ossia, per esser chiari, x11-drivers/xf86-video-ati (gli unici che funzionano).

Una volta riuscito a far partire una Xsession ho ora il problema del mouse e della tastiera; 

nonostante nel file make.conf abbia inserito in "INPUT_DEVICES" il driver evdev, xorg continua ad utilizzare per la tastiera il driver kbd e per il mouse il driver omonimo...

Quale può essere il problema?

Ringrazio tutti in anticipo!

----------

## ago

hai provato: 

```
INPUT_DEVICES="mouse evdev keyboard"
```

 ?

----------

## devilheart

I vari xf86-input-evdev, xf86-input-keyboard, xf86-input-mouse sono installati?

----------

## Gothral

Trovato il problema! Mi [ bastato installare udev per far si che xorg utilizzare correttamente il driver evdev.

Grazie mille comunque ragazzi!

----------

## armaoin

Più che altro è strano che tu non avessi udev sul tuo sistema.

----------

